# The Elder Scrolls: The Shivering Isles



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

i bought this dvd and successfully installed it but i dont know how to start it. do i have to complete Oblivion first ? thanx in advance


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello i believe itis an expansion pack for Oblivion


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

Blackmirror said:


> Hello i believe itis an expansion pack for Oblivion


yeah its an expansion pack..im asking how to start it?


----------



## misterleroy (Jun 4, 2007)

greenday_lp said:


> do i have to complete Oblivion first ?


As far as I am aware you do need to have a character already present in Cyrodil. This is an Expansion, not a fresh start.

I am however not 100% sure, have only just got Oblivion working on my rig, had it on 360 last year, but it was so darn unstable I could not be arsed with closing the last 2 Oblivion gates as it would crash every 2 minutes. (gotta love corrupt game saves, reminds me of Tank Cheating in GTA!)


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Shivering isles the game will require a retail Oblivion disk to run.


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

omg i just wanna activate the shivering isles quest. how i can do that? if u dont know pls dont post a reply . thank u


----------



## misterleroy (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, if you don't know that, this is rather futile. 

Go to the lake east of Imp City. Find a portal. BOB is then your Uncle.. :up:


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

You do not need to have completed any quests in Oblivion to enter SI... after installing the SI expansion (assuming you already have Oblivion installed) you have to sleep for a couple of nights. Then you will receive a message mentioning a strange door on an island has been spotted and it will be marked on your map.


Spoiler



Travel to that door kill some hapless dude that runs out of it (not either of the two people that are "standing guard when you get there). after killing the hapless dude Sheograth will speak to you ... listen ... when hes done you will be able to travel through the door to the Shivering Isles.



edit - not sure why this has happened but some people have reported that the esm file for the Shivering Isles is not auto checked, which would mean the expansion won't start. To check and make sure it is open the Oblivion launcher, click "data files" and look for "DLCShiveringIsles.esp" if the box beside it isn't checked check it, click "ok" then start the game again. After a couple of sleeps you should get the message about the strange door.

edit 2 - make sure you have the SHIVERING ISLES PATCH v1.2.0416 installed before starting to play it as a game destroying bug will be introduced that will wreak havoc even if you never enter the Shivering Isles.

Shivering:Reference Bug this link will explain what the bug does and why patching it is so important


----------



## UnD3R0aTh (Apr 25, 2007)

DarqueMist said:


> You do not need to have completed any quests in Oblivion to enter SI... after installing the SI expansion (assuming you already have Oblivion installed) you have to sleep for a couple of nights. Then you will receive a message mentioning a strange door on an island has been spotted and it will be marked on your map.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


ooooooo yeah i got this message since ages and i totally ignored it..thanx mate  :up:


----------



## Archaon DH (Apr 8, 2008)

how long exactly do you have to wait i cant be sure but i think it is 27 hours i also here talk of needing to sleep and fast travel and im realy confused because iv been searching endlessly AND ITS GOING ON AND ON AND ON ARGGGG!...sorry didnt see that coming but yeah is there not something you can just buy to solve all this patching rubbish.P.S:if i figure it out ill try remember to post it here.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I can't remember exactly. It's been a while since I played it but it was 2 - 3 days in game for the message about the island to come up. (thats like 48 - 72 hours not 27 .... and I think you have to sleep after that much time goes by to get the quest dialog)

as for the shivering isles patch mentioned in my post above this, you NEED to install it. The expansion has a bug that will make not only the shivering isle unplayable after about 30 hours of playing but it will make oblivion unplayable as well. You won't notice the effects (like inventory items dissapearing) untill well after the damage has been done and once done it isn't fixable. You have to install the patch early on.


----------



## Archaon DH (Apr 8, 2008)

well if your sure thats how long you wait then that means that shivering isles isnt working on my computor for whatever reason nver the less heres what i did to try get it to work:
First when i got oblivion i had a few poblems untill i found oldblivion the after awhile of fiddiling whith that it worked then a cuple of weeks later i got knights of the nine and shivering isles now kotn worked fine but when i installed shivering isles it wouldnt even startup with my oldoblivion file so i tryed useing the normal startup that worked but i could load any saves so i dicided id search for advise heres what iv been told to try: i tryed this patch ShiveringIsles_v1.2.0416English, then i tryed uninstall and re-install -(this made it start up but it didnt load shivering isles), then i tryed doing it all in order the suggested way and that didnt work so then finaly i did a little observation of my own i tryed the hole re and un install but printed screens of all the files in the oblivion folder and they were all the same as before and after i un and re-installed oblivion.I think thats about it omg well if anyone can be bothered to read all this and tell me how to sort it out then id be extreamly greatfull.
P:S:i think that if there was some sort of patch or cheat even that would start up shivering isles that would help but i doubt it exists lol.


----------

